# Hamster sneezing? blowing air?



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey guys!
I am sorry I have so many questions, but I have another...
So my cute little hammie blows air or something like that. I am not sure if this is normal. She is like puffing air and making little squeaky sounds when she does it. Is she sick? Is this normal?
I think she is really young. Maybe 5 weeks. Does this have anything to do with it?


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hm, not sure I've ever seen a hamster do this. Squeaking is not good. Maybe a trip to the vets ifit keeps happening.


----------

